
Every team needs a calendar. Some are better than you excel sheets/gantt charts - myderby
https://teamweek.com/team-calendar
======
yitchelle
> Color code everything to get a better overview of what's coming.

Really? It could look like a 90s geocities website with flashing text and
icons.

